# Toggle switch/relay?



## boater15 (Apr 13, 2012)

So I am in the process of putting LEDs on my boat. I was planning on using a toggle switch to turn on/off. I was going to run positive to battery with an inline fuse, ground to battery and third prong on switch to accessory. However, I read that you have to use a relay when using toggle switches. Is this correct? I have read that the switch will get hot and burn up without a relay. Confused.


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 13, 2012)

If the toggle switch has an amperage rating equal to higher than the amperage draw of the lights you will be ok. If it isn't you can install a relay that is rated at equal to or higher than the amperage draw of the lights and control the relay with a toggle.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 13, 2012)

You don't need a relay. Just about any marine switch you find is going to be rated for at least 10A, which is above what the LEDs will draw.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Those LEDs hardly draw anything. Like half a watt, or .035 amp. You can run a bunch of those through a 10 amp toggle or rocker switch without the slightest issue.


----------



## boater15 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks Gentlemen!


----------



## Rock (Apr 14, 2012)

i just finished putting led's on last jeep. i may go with these on the boat also(there are 2 50 watt lights on it now). Here's the link to the ones i used on the jeep. does this club have some that they prefer, or recommend?


https://www.4wheelparts.com/Lighting-and-Lighting-Accessories/Dually-D2-Wide-Beam-Light-by-Rigid-Industries.aspx?t_c=14&t_s=448&t_pt=101155&t_pl=107764&t_pn=RIG50111


I'm not a fan of these on a vehicle. but, w/ a greater need to conserve power(on a boat), led's are the obvious choice.


----------

